# Some pics from my fabulous (ha ha) operatic career



## katdad (Jan 1, 2009)

Just to share a few of the many photos that I treasure of my time when singing baritone in a small but professional opera company.

Here I am as Antonio the drunken gardener in Marriage of Figaro, making my Act 2 entrance "Ah, Senior, Senior!" with a mussed up and cracked flowerpot to show the Count. As you may remember, Cherubino has just leaped from the 2nd floor balcony of the Countess' bedroom to escape the Count's rage, landed in my flowerbed. I've come to complain to the Count that although people have tossed stuff into my garden all day, this is the first time that someone's tossed a full grown person there!



And a bit later, left to right, the Countess (married to my voice teacher), Susanna and Figaro (married to each other in real life), yours truly & the Count (we're conspiring -- actually the Count's telling Antonio what to do, as I'm his toadie). All the singers are still pals of mine.


----------



## katdad (Jan 1, 2009)

And more pics...

Before rehearsal of Manon, I'm costumed as a gambler and my chorus mezzo friend is a bar gal.



And also from Manon, the 3, er, "actresses" who take the naive Manon under their wing. I dated one of these gals for about a year, we're still friends.


----------



## tyroneslothrop (Sep 5, 2012)

Katdad, did you ever get to sing as Papageno? Post for us some links to videos and audios


----------



## katdad (Jan 1, 2009)

Papageno was far above my singing capacity. As I've said, I was mostly chorus and also a few comprimario roles.

I would have given anything to have the voice and capability to sing Papageno, my favorite of all opera characters.

The videos aren't online unfortunately. There also has to be a release from the orchestra (musicians' union) and that never happened. What videos I have are required to not be posted generally.


----------

